# Install it Right the First Time



## bhaycraft (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello,

Looking for a good installer and tuner in Louisville, KY I have a project for a 2010 Ford Expedition and I want all the equipment in the end to look stock but sound anything but. Only item acquired so far is JBL-MS8. Any Help please. Thanks


----------



## bhaycraft (Apr 20, 2010)

No body knows a decent installer in the Louisville area ?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

PM DAT, he lives in Louisville. He can help you out with equipment too. 

DIYMA.com - View Profile: DAT


----------



## bhaycraft (Apr 20, 2010)

I know DAT and we have talked but he wasn't too enthusiastic about the local talent.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

That's unfortunate. I know some guys in Bowling Green. Not much help I know.


----------



## bhaycraft (Apr 20, 2010)

That is a little far away back in my comp days I drove up to Lexington but the man I used to go to moved to Indy.


----------

